# Mit dem Bike durch Deutschland, wie lange braucht man?



## wookie (19. April 2006)

Was meint Ihr, wie lange benötigt man mit dem Bike durch deutsche Land. Von Freiburg nach Sylt?

Konditionell sind 110 - 130 km/Tag drin.

Luftlinie zählt ja nicht ;-)


----------



## polo (19. April 2006)

routenplaner, keine autobahn und bundestraße, ggf. zwischenstopps einfügen, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

wenns passt etwas mehr als einen tag


----------



## n70tester (19. April 2006)

wenn du gut bist und nicht Umwege über München und Nürnberg machst in etw 8 Tagen.

Was hast den fürn Bike?


----------



## supasini (19. April 2006)

was hast du denn vor? schönste Strecken? MTB? dann sicher 2-3 Wochen, mit maximalem Singletrailanteil länger (alleine die Eifel dauert dann schon 3 Tage)
schnell dasein? dann 1 Woche (problemlos)
klassisches Reiseradlen: möglichst viel Nebenstraße, Feldweg und Bundesstraße zur Not, etwas Sightseeing: 1,5-2 Wochen.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

also ich will versuchen in 8 tagen dort hochzukommen. wollte nur mal so testen ob ich mit meinen kalkulationen total falsch liege.

ich mach straßenreifen auf mein bike und fahre zügig dort hoch. ein paar sehenswürdigkeiten würde ich natürlcih gern sehen, aber natürlich hat zeit den vorrang.

will das experiment versuchen ohne unterkunft auszukommen und nehm das zelt mit, mal sehen ob ich ankomme *G*


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> routenplaner, keine autobahn und bundestraße, ggf. zwischenstopps einfügen, fertig


nenn mir mal ein routenplaner der straßen nach möglichkeit ausschließt und radwege kennt.



			
				n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du gut bist und nicht Umwege über München und Nürnberg machst in etw 8 Tagen.
> 
> Was hast den fürn Bike?


Hardtail (100% hard), louise FR, SUN double Track, XT, Stabielste Parts eben. Hatte mir auch schon gedacht mit dem Nitrous da hochzufahren, aber zu viele Teile, zu viele Fehlerquellen.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2006)

klar geht das, so hab ich zwischen 14 und 18 (Jahre - nicht 1900!) alle Urlaube verbracht! 110-130 km sind mit Zeltausrüstung und alleine aber nicht ohne, wenn du Mitelgebirge mitnimmst. Kannst aber erstmal lange den Rhein fahren, gibt da einen Radweg, den ist meine Frau mit unserem Sohn vor 3 Jahren von Bonn bis fast Freiburg gefahren, das geht entspannt. Dazu gibt es einen Radwanderführe, den haben auch viele Stadtbibliotheken zum Ausleihen.


----------



## Robse (19. April 2006)

> SUN double Track,



ist zwar nicht mein Problem, aber ich würde mir für so ne Tour nen leichteren LRS aussuchen.

Gruß Robse


----------



## jtclark (19. April 2006)

Moin,

willst du nur Strasse fahren oder eher Feldautobahn. Meine Frau und ich haben das mal in die andere Richtung gemacht allerdings nur von Hannover bis kurz hinter Bonn. Wir sind fast ausschließlich auf Feldwegen gefahren und haben mit Übernachtungen im Gasthaus 5 Tage  560 km gebraucht. Inklusive ungewollte umwege! 

gruss jt


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

gepäckträger+lowrider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> gepäckträger+lowrider?



Nein, nur Rucksarg mit Iso-Matte drauf.



			
				Robse schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nicht mein Problem, aber ich würde mir für so ne Tour nen leichteren LRS aussuchen.



Würdest du dir für ne tour extra felgen kaufen? ich such mir aus meinem felgen-etar das stabielste zusammen. die paar gramm machen mir nix. das bike hat keine federgabel und somit ist halt wo anders wieder leichter. insg. wiegts ca 10kg



			
				jtclark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> willst du nur Strasse fahren oder eher Feldautobahn. Meine Frau und ich haben das mal in die andere Richtung gemacht allerdings nur von Hannover bis kurz hinter Bonn. Wir sind fast ausschließlich auf Feldwegen gefahren und haben mit Übernachtungen im Gasthaus 5 Tage 560 km gebraucht. Inklusive ungewollte umwege!
> gruss jt



Straße und Feldautobahn, aber ohne Frau *G*. Übernachtet wird auch net im Gasthaus sondern im Zelt. Gewaschen wird sich auch nicht, höchstens Zähne putzen.


----------



## yunim (19. April 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> nenn mir mal ein routenplaner der straßen nach möglichkeit ausschließt und radwege kennt.


Bei Map24 kann man Autobahnen ausschliessen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

für eine 2 tagesradtour zur ostsee mit dem rennrad habe ich ca einen 3 kg schweren rucksack mit wirklich dem nötigsten. für 8 Tage wirst du minimal 5kg benötigen + 3,5 macht mit kleinzeug 9kg auf dem rücken rumschleppen. da hätte ich keine lust.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Map24 kann man Autobahnen ausschliessen.


klar hab ich auch schon probiert, ist aber kacke wenn man die ganze zeit auf der straße fährt. lieber kompas/gps und karte.



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> für eine 2 tagesradtour zur ostsee mit dem rennrad habe ich ca einen 3 kg schweren rucksack mit wirklich dem nötigsten. für 8 Tage wirst du minimal 5kg benötigen + 3,5 macht mit kleinzeug 9kg auf dem rücken rumschleppen. da hätte ich keine lust.



habe schon alles zusammengelegt. ich komme nicht über 5kg. isomatte hab ich kleiner geschnitten, und zelt habe ich auch nur ein not-zelt. kostet 5 EUR und wiegt sehr sehr wenig. passt sogar in die satteltasche. - nachteil: nach der tour kannste es wegschmeißen. und es zieht richtig gut durch ;-) Aber beim Bund haben die auch nix anderes.


----------



## der Kevin (19. April 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Gewaschen wird sich auch nicht, höchstens Zähne putzen.



schön


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

wo hast du das zelt her, ich bin schon recht lange auf der suche nach so einer ähnlichen notlösung, mein kumpel hat eins was nur 1kg wiegt, auch nur eine dackelgarage aber es reicht.

als tip kann ich dir noch jugendherbergen als übernachtungsmöglichkeit mitgeben, das hat bis jetzt bei mir immer geklappt und man hat ein kalkulierbares preisniveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von wookie
> Gewaschen wird sich auch nicht, höchstens Zähne putzen.
> 
> schön



das ist der grund warum man so etwas immer allein machen sollte, dieser übertriebene hygienezwang. gar nicht waschen geht natürlich nicht aber wenn man eine radreise macht und die mitreisenden dauernd nur die nächste dusche im kopf haben ist das echt lästig.


----------



## Hart (19. April 2006)

Such mal im Netz nach "lightweight traveling" o.ä.; es gibt eine Menge Trecking-Fans,  die sich ihre Ausrüstung mit minimalstem Gewicht zusammengestellt haben...Sind gut Ideen dabei..

Aus eigener Erfahrung: Was und wo willst du essen? Wenn du selbst was kochen willst-nimm nur ein Taschenmesser und einen Löffel mit; eine Gabel brauchst du net...

Von dem Zelt halte ich nicht viel-nimm lieber einen Poncho mit (Militärbedarf, gebraucht vielleicht 10 Euro), ist zwar etwas schwerer, taugt aber mehr als das Billig-Teil..

Mein Zelt (Vollwert-Einmannzelt, allerdings Militärbedarf) wiegt gerade mal 1000 gr...

Immer daran denken, das es hierzulande auch mal ganz schön schiffen kann; wenn du dann in einem Zelt liegst, in dem das Wasser reinläuft, kanns ganz schön kalt werden..


Alles in allem kann man aber vieles nutzen, was am Weg vorhanden ist: Wanderhütten zum Übernachten, beim Bauern anfragen wegen Scheune o.ä.....

Wichtiger Punkt: Wasser...du solltest immer 1-2 Ltr dabei haben, die du auffüllen kannst...


----------



## karstb (19. April 2006)

ich bin gespannt, wie du es bei regen in deinem zelt aushalten möchtest. ein nasser schlafsack (oder wurde der wegrationalisiert?) ist nicht so nett. selbst bei einer nassen wiese kann da ja schon das wasser reinlaufen.
ich habe ein 1,6kg einmannzelt mit innenzelt. das ist für mich das minimum. natürlich überlebe ich auch ohne zelt oder auch ohne biwaksack, aber das ist für mich dann kein urlaub mehr, es sei denn, es ist immer schönes wetter.
bei deiner minimalausrüstung würde ich ein schnelles rad mit einer sportlichen sitzposition und schmalen reifen nehmen und die strecke in 3-4 tagen (pro Tag 250km auf Asphalt und evtl. ein wenig schotter) durchziehen. und dann schnell wieder nach hause und erholen ;-)


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du das zelt her, ich bin schon recht lange auf der suche nach so einer ähnlichen notlösung, mein kumpel hat eins was nur 1kg wiegt, auch nur eine dackelgarage aber es reicht.



guggst du mal ebay ;-)



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der grund warum man so etwas immer allein machen sollte, dieser übertriebene hygienezwang. gar nicht waschen geht natürlich nicht aber wenn man eine radreise macht und die mitreisenden dauernd nur die nächste dusche im kopf haben ist das echt lästig.



Glaub mir, Ich stinke dann bestimmt gegen wind und die im norden wissen 2 tage zuvor wenn ich ankomme. Aber was solls. stinken und bike gehören echt bissl zusammen. wenn jemand mitkommen will, wird er auch stinken müssen. zumal ist das ja eine echte entspannung sich net waschen zu müssen 

hab hier auch noch ein tolles zelt gefunden:
http://www.charityadvantage.com/lampartproject/images/TUBETENT.jpg

Ich glaube ich werde mir das hier zulegen, gefällt mir weil ich beim wildcampen nicht wie auf dem abschuss-teller sitze wie mit so einem orangenen zelt. (sh. oben)
http://cgi.ebay.de/BW-Bundeswehr-2-...oryZ1460QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



			
				Hart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aus eigener Erfahrung: Was und wo willst du essen? Wenn du selbst was kochen willst-nimm nur ein Taschenmesser und einen Löffel mit; eine Gabel brauchst du net...
> ...



ab und zu ein abstecher zum aldi oder so und dann nur essen kaufen was auch übern feuer gar wird oder früchte essen. mann sollte auf soner tour echt net hohe ansprüche haben.



			
				Hart schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem kann man aber vieles nutzen, was am Weg vorhanden ist: Wanderhütten zum Übernachten, beim Bauern anfragen wegen Scheune o.ä.....


habe auch schon jugendherbergen abgecheckt. aber die kosten ca 15 - 18 EUR pro nacht. ist mir zu teuer. lieber im zelt und spaß dabei ;-)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

das bw zelt wiegt aber 1,8 kg und die regensäule von dem möcht ich nicht wissen, fakt ist das man nach einer tagestour keine lust hat im pissregen das zelt aufzubauen. es ist echt schlauer theoretisch auf der krate vorher jugendherbergen oder pensionen anzukreuzen, so hat man zum einen ein festes ziel und zum anderen KANN man ja wenn es passt im zelt schlafen, ich übernachte meistens 1/4 juhe 3/4 zelt.

alle 2 oder 3 tage sollte man schonmal baden, das geht doch im sommer ganz einfach und tut nicht weh.

was für einen schlafsack benutzt du?


----------



## n70tester (19. April 2006)

hihi ohne waschen............. Das Salz auf der Haut scheuert dann schön alles durch. Und wer steht auf nen Käsepimmel? IHHHHHHHHHHHH

wie kommst überhaupt zurück,oder ist das schon nicht mehr mit eingeplant =)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

dieser orange müllsack ist doch kein zelt zum täglichen gebrauch


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das bw zelt wiegt aber 1,8 kg und die regensäule von dem möcht ich nicht wissen, fakt ist das man nach einer tagestour keine lust hat im pissregen das zelt aufzubauen. es ist echt schlauer theoretisch auf der krate vorher jugendherbergen oder pensionen anzukreuzen, so hat man zum einen ein festes ziel und zum anderen KANN man ja wenn es passt im zelt schlafen, ich übernachte meistens 1/4 juhe 3/4 zelt.
> 
> alle 2 oder 3 tage sollte man schonmal baden, das geht doch im sommer ganz einfach und tut nicht weh.
> 
> was für einen schlafsack benutzt du?



hab keine lust auf jugendherberge. kostet mir zu viel. klar ist praktisch aber für mich ungeeignet. passt nicht zu meinem experiment "mit einfachsten und billigsten mitteln" diese tour zu bestreiten. es macht mir nicht aus im regen ein zelt aufzubauen oder mal im feuchten zu schlafen. sollte es regnen gibts ja die hütten.

schlafsack benutze ich so einen leichten der sich ganz klein machen lässt. der ist ganz ok für sommernächte. sollte es mal ne kalte sommernacht werden, dann lass ich klamotten alle an.



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> hihi ohne waschen............. Das Salz auf der Haut scheuert dann schön alles durch. Und wer steht auf nen Käsepimmel? IHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> wie kommst überhaupt zurück,oder ist das schon nicht mehr mit eingeplant =)



ja net ganz ohne waschen, ab und zu kommt man ja am wasser vorbei das wird natürlich ausgenützt. Käsepimmel - hm steh natürlich auch nicht drauf, den kann man ja im fluss oder baggersee säubern *G*

zurück werde ich mit dem auto gefahren, nachdem ich dort oben noch 2 wochen am strand gelegen bin.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das bw zelt wiegt aber 1,8 kg und die regensäule von dem möcht ich nicht wissen...








http://cgi.ebay.de/BW-Bundeswehr-2-...oryZ1460QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

kennst du ein vergleichbares Zelt? ich bräuchte eins was leicht ist und auch dieses Tarn-Muster hat. (wegen evtl. wildcampen und so)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

das 2. zitat ist nicht von mir 

der schlafsack wiegt bestimmt auch nochmal 800 gramm, das macht 1800gramm+800gr= 2,6 kg für das übernachten + grob ein Rucksack mit 1 kg. das heisst wenn du unter 5 kg gepäck bleiben willst hast du für kleidung (Regensachen, Unterwäsche), Werkzeug und Zubehör nur einen Spielraum von 1,4 kg. Dazu kommt noch ein Kocher, ein Topf sowie eine "Tasse".

Was möchtest du die 2 Wochen anziehen und wo möchtest du die 2 Wochen dort oben leben? Sylt ist teuer und schwarz zelten an der nord/ostseeküste extrem problematisch.

als tip für die heimfahrt: die bahn, kostet nur 35 euro über das gesamte wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

das mit dem zelt ist wie gesagt ein problem, mein kumpel hat das "high peak minilite II" ergattern können, 1kg und noch akzeptable regensäule für 14 euro, das gibt es aber mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr. das war aber in blau.

Prinzipiell gilt das Zelte in dieser Preisklasse recht wenig taugen und das was du da hast ist getarnt und leicht, 1,8 kg ist ein guter wert für ein zelt, bedenke aber das es kein innenzelt hat, man ist am nächsten morgen evtl. klitschnass. als alternative gibt es ja noch tarps.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

achja, wildcampen wirst du in deutschland müssen, die gebühren auf den zeltplätzen sind abartig hoch, teilweise teurer als juhe.


----------



## Waschbaer (19. April 2006)

Warum eigentlich überhaupt ein Zelt? Der Tipp mit den Wanderhütten kam ja schon und die gibts nun wirklich zu hauf. Oder kommt es Dir darauf an, möglichst autark zu sein und wirklich überall übernachten zu können, wo´s Dir gefällt?

Grüße

Jürgen

P.S.: Geile Sache haste da vor! Werd direkt neidisch.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. April 2006)

Ich hab mit 16 meine erste Alleinradtour gemacht allerdings quer durch Deutschland. Ich hatte nen Bob Trailer also einen einrädrigen Anhänger dabei was ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde allerdings hatte ich auch ein MTB Fully zu dem Zeitpunkt. 

Ich bin pro Tag 150 bis 200km gefahren. Allerdings Flachland bis auf den Teute bei Bielefeld. Nach 5 tagen war ich in Kiel dann hats geregnet udn ich hatte keine Lust mehr also alles in den zug und ab nach Hause 

Plan auf jeden Fall gut und nicht nur mit Karten sondern lass dir auch Infos von Leuten aus erster Hand geben. Es gibt Routen die wurden seid 20 Jahren nicht mehr erneuert und sind unmöglich zu fahren. Mein Tip sind die Flüsse da muss man sich nie orientieren  

Und pass auf dass du nicht plötzlich nen 50km Landstraßenstück triffst das ist nervig


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. April 2006)

Achso biwacken also schlafen ohne Zelt darfst du in Deutschland in jedem Wald 

Wanderhütten im Flachland? mir ist keine einzige begegnet 
Zeltplätze sind mit Zelt und Rad noch verhältnismäßig günstig. Achte auf spartanische Ausstattung und eine geringe Größe dann passt das auch mit dem Preis.

Ein Personenzelte sind sehr leicht. MEins wiegt 1,2 kg hab ich vor Jahren bei Globetrotter für 100 DM gekauft. Wenn man unterwegs jemanden trifft hat man allerdings nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich überhaupt ein Zelt? Der Tipp mit den Wanderhütten kam ja schon und die gibts nun wirklich zu hauf. Oder kommt es Dir darauf an, möglichst autark zu sein und wirklich überall übernachten zu können, wo´s Dir gefällt?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


Wenns ne Wanderhütte gibt, werde ich sehr dankbar sein. Dort kann ich ohne Zelt schlafen, und das ist legal - glaube ich ;-)




			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> achja, wildcampen wirst du in deutschland müssen, die gebühren auf den zeltplätzen sind abartig hoch, teilweise teurer als juhe.


Ja, verstehe ich auch nicht, kanns ja wohl net sein. In der Jugenherberge hat man dusche, bettchen, frühstück, mädchenlager, etc... und aufm zeltplatz unruhige nachbarn die randalieren und so. *kotz*




			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem zelt ist wie gesagt ein problem, mein kumpel hat das "high peak minilite II" ergattern können, 1kg und noch akzeptable regensäule für 14 euro, das gibt es aber mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr. das war aber in blau.
> 
> Prinzipiell gilt das Zelte in dieser Preisklasse recht wenig taugen und das was du da hast ist getarnt und leicht, 1,8 kg ist ein guter wert für ein zelt, bedenke aber das es kein innenzelt hat, man ist am nächsten morgen evtl. klitschnass. als alternative gibt es ja noch tarps.


Habe mir eben im Internet eins rausgesucht, ich glaube das bestelle ich mir.
http://www.freizeitanlagen24.de/pro...rodukt_id=24340&kat1=723&kat2=732&kat3=&kat4=








			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das 2. zitat ist nicht von mir
> 
> der schlafsack wiegt bestimmt auch nochmal 800 gramm, das macht 1800gramm+800gr= 2,6 kg für das übernachten + grob ein Rucksack mit 1 kg. das heisst wenn du unter 5 kg gepäck bleiben willst hast du für kleidung (Regensachen, Unterwäsche), Werkzeug und Zubehör nur einen Spielraum von 1,4 kg. Dazu kommt noch ein Kocher, ein Topf sowie eine "Tasse".
> 
> ...


Kocher brauche ich nicht. Gas dann natürlich auch nicht. Da Deutschland recht dicht besie(u)delt ist, kann ich überall das kaufen was ich am selben tag noch essen will. Die 8 Tage quer Deutschland sind ja nur der Anfahrtsweg zum Urlaub, dort angekommen steht schon ein Ferienhaus bereit  




			
				SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mit 16 meine erste Alleinradtour gemacht allerdings quer durch Deutschland. Ich hatte nen Bob Trailer also einen einrädrigen Anhänger dabei was ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde allerdings hatte ich auch ein MTB Fully zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> 
> Ich bin pro Tag 150 bis 200km gefahren. Allerdings Flachland bis auf den Teute bei Bielefeld. Nach 5 tagen war ich in Kiel dann hats geregnet udn ich hatte keine Lust mehr also alles in den zug und ab nach Hause
> 
> ...


Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich meinen burley-solo-anhänger hinten dran machen soll. ist halt schon komfortabel. Wenns mit dem wildcampen dezent zugehen soll stört er aber wieder. mal schauen, wenn alles in den Rucksack passt brauch ich das ja nciht.



			
				SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Achso biwacken also schlafen ohne Zelt darfst du in Deutschland in jedem Wald
> 
> Wanderhütten im Flachland? mir ist keine einzige begegnet
> Zeltplätze sind mit Zelt und Rad noch verhältnismäßig günstig. Achte auf spartanische Ausstattung und eine geringe Größe dann passt das auch mit dem Preis.
> ...


Stimmt, Wanderhütten im Flachland sind echt selten. Ich glaube ich fahre durch den Hartz, da gibts sicher einige und ich kann einen Teil des Flachlandes links liegen lassen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

genau das minilite hat er, es gibt auch zeltplätze wo die nacht nur 5 euro kostet, das teuerste was mir bisher untergekommen ist war einer wo sie für ein 2 -mann zelt in die 19,5 euro haben wollten. das war das dünencamp bei karlshagen.

du brauchst doch keinen hänger, einfach einen biligen gepäckträger und so 0815 gepäcktaschen bei ebay, fertig. Den Gepäckträger kannst du auch von seinem Rad abschrauben welches keinen Besitzert mehr hat.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> genau das minilite hat er, es gibt auch zeltplätze wo die nacht nur 5 euro kostet, das teuerste was mir bisher untergekommen ist war einer wo sie für ein 2 -mann zelt in die 19,5 euro haben wollten. das war das dünencamp bei karlshagen.
> 
> du brauchst doch keinen hänger, einfach einen biligen gepäckträger und so 0815 gepäcktaschen bei ebay, fertig. Den Gepäckträger kannst du auch von seinem Rad abschrauben welches keinen Besitzert mehr hat.



LOL, ich soll also am Bahnhof Gepäckträger klauen gehen *G*? So das minilite kauf ich mir jetzt, basta. Ich hab sogar ein Hänger.

Das coolste wär ja wenn jemand mitkommt. Gewisse Sachen im Gepäck muss man nicht doppelt habe. Werkzeug, Kerzen, Feuerzeug, usw... Da schrumpft das Gepäck gleich mal auf die Hälfte wenns sich verteilt.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. April 2006)

du musst dann aber in einem zelt arsch an arsch mit einem typ schlafen, meins ist das nicht. 

probleme da man meist nicht die gleichen befindlichkeiten teilt, punkte sind:

1. hygiene
2. übernachtung
3. kondition
4. ernährung
5. geldbeutel

das kann teilweise echt nerven wenn dein mitfahrer dauernd rumnölt. der waldthaler fährt auch allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> du musst dann aber in einem zelt arsch an arsch mit einem typ schlafen, meins ist das nicht.
> 
> probleme da man meist nicht die gleichen befindlichkeiten teilt, punkte sind:
> 
> ...


*hygiene *- man sollte seine tour natürlich so planen das man auch an Flüssen oder Seen vorbeikommt.
*übernachtung*, klar, stimmt wenn der ein meckerkasper ist? naja aber wenn ich einen finde wird er vielleicht sein eigenes zelt tragen wollen und dann hat sichs ja erledigt. mir macht sowas nix aus, bin verheiratet und hab schon schlimmeres erlebt *G*
*konditionell *hab ich keine probs, mitfahrer wird sich das schon vor augen halte was es für eine strecke ist.
*ernährung*? - solange ich supermärkte finde verhunger ich schon nicht. denke das ist in DE nicht schwer.
*Geldbeutel*? - naja der könnte immer voller sein, denke aber das diese tour echt nur minimal kosten verursacht.


----------



## Thorsten S. (19. April 2006)

Interessantes Thema hier...
Also ich geb wookie voll recht, Mitfahrer haben meistens nur Vorteile. Und wenn du die Leute kennst, weißt du ja wie sie drauf sind. Also ich hab mich bei meinen Touren mit noch niemanden in die Haare bekommen. Der größte Vorteil ist dabei einfach die Sicherheit. Auch wenn du nicht TransAlp fährst, kann es dir nämlich an vielen Stellen passieren, dass du stürzt und keiner bemerkt es so schnell. Außerdem hat man jemand zum Unterhalten, was ich persönlich als sehr wichtig empfinde. 
Meiner erfahrung nach aber sind mehr als 150km am Tag nicht drin. Du musst Zelt auf und abbauen, du musst täglich einkaufen... das kostet alles Zeit. Dazu schläft man im Zelt meist zuwenig, um sich optimal zu regenerieren.
Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß und hoffe es folgt irgendwann ein Bericht über die Tour.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

Ja, einen Bericht und Bilder werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand zum Mitfahren.


----------



## yunim (20. April 2006)

Wann faehst du denn? 

Ich werde irgendwann im August von Mannheim nach Krefeld fahren.


----------



## wookie (20. April 2006)

Hi, wär ja lustig wenn man sich sieht 

Aber ich fahre schon am 10.06.2006 los.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. April 2006)

ernährung bezog sich ahuptsächlich auf den konflikt das einer in die gaststätte will und der andere sich mit supermarktnahrung zufrieden gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (20. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ernährung bezog sich ahuptsächlich auf den konflikt das einer in die gaststätte will und der andere sich mit supermarktnahrung zufrieden gibt.


stimmt, hatte die Idee mich von McDonalds sponsoren zu lassen. Ich müsste versuchen mich nur in McDonalds zu ernähren und alle Drive-Ins auf dem Weg besuchen  Wenn ich dann gesund in Norddeutschland angekommen wär, ist das doch ein super werbegag.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. April 2006)

ich gehe oft ins mcen wenn ich auf radreise bin, da weiss mna was man hat und der zeitgverlust ist gering


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2006)

Denke wenn er nur beim großen M futtert schafft ers nur bis Köln, und wenn er alle besucht braucht er 17 Jahre, irgendwie schlimmer wie Knast


----------



## wookie (20. April 2006)

lol, ja irgendwie stark hirnrissig


----------



## polo (20. April 2006)

hatte ja gestern tolle ideen gepostet  
hier immerhin nrw: http://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/


----------



## wookie (20. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ja gestern tolle ideen gepostet
> hier immerhin nrw: http://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/



Danke!

Ich hatte mir überlegt über Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Niedersachen und dann Schlesweg-Holstein zu fahren.

Rührpott lass ich links liegen ;-)


----------



## Hart (20. April 2006)

Auch, wenns albern klingt:

Vergiss nicht, das die Supermärkte Öffnungszeiten haben...zwar i.d.R. bis 2000 Uhr, kleine Emma-Läden aber oft nur bis 1800 Uhr..das solltest du bei deiner Route also täglich mit einplanen...

Und den Bedarf für den Sonntag nicht vergessen....


----------



## wookie (20. April 2006)

Hart schrieb:
			
		

> Auch, wenns albern klingt:
> 
> Vergiss nicht, das die Supermärkte Öffnungszeiten haben...zwar i.d.R. bis 2000 Uhr, kleine Emma-Läden aber oft nur bis 1800 Uhr..das solltest du bei deiner Route also täglich mit einplanen...
> 
> Und den Bedarf für den Sonntag nicht vergessen....



Das ist ganz und garnicht albern. Danke für den Tipp! Sonntag wird schwarz-geangelt und ins McDonals gegangen ;-)


----------



## chilebiker (21. April 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> ... es macht mir nicht aus im regen ein zelt aufzubauen oder mal im feuchten zu schlafen. sollte es regnen gibts ja die hütten.
> 
> schlafsack benutze ich so einen leichten der sich ganz klein machen lässt. der ist ganz ok für sommernächte. sollte es mal ne kalte sommernacht werden, dann lass ich klamotten alle an.



Wenn du schon den ganzen Tag im Regen gefahren bist und dann in ein solches Plastikzelt, in welches bei Nässe von allen Seiten das Wasser eindringt, liegen musst, glaub mir, da vergeht dir ganz schnell die Lust am Zelten! Wenn es zudem noch kalt und der Schlafsack nass ist, und du in deinen feuchten Klamotten reinkriechen musst - viel Spass.

Das mag zwar als kurzer Härtetest einigermassen durchgehen, aber würde für mich nicht als Radtour gelten. Einige meiner vielen Erkenntnisse aus 30 Monaten Radreise um die halbe Welt: Spare nie beim Essen oder Schlafen!

Deshalb hoffe ich für dich, dass du auf eine Schönwetterperiode triffst  - viel Spass bei deiner Reise!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (21. April 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir eben im Internet eins rausgesucht, ich glaube das bestelle ich mir.



mal bei http://www.tarptent.com geguckt?
die Produkte müssten für dich eigentlich interessant sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (21. April 2006)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> mal bei http://www.tarptent.com geguckt?
> die Produkte müssten für dich eigentlich interessant sein



Vielen Dank für den Link, keinTrinkwasser!

Aber diese Zelte gehen ja bei $150 Los   
Bei diesem hier gebe ich nur 20EUR aus, und es ist auch nur 1kg schwer 

Es muss ja auch nur 8 Tage durchhalten


----------



## wookie (22. April 2006)

würdet ihr bei so ner großen tour klickies fahren?


----------



## wookie (9. Juni 2006)

So, morgen gehts los!
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Sachen sind gepackt. (natürlich wieder viel zu viel)

Fahre morgen noch zur Arbeit, und dann so gegen 15:30 gehts ab nach norden 

Bericht kommt natürlich noch, aber erstmal den Weg bezwingen!


----------



## Thorsten S. (9. Juni 2006)

Wie viel Kilo Gepäck hast du dabei und welche Taschen hast du es verstaut?


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juni 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> ja net ganz ohne waschen, ab und zu kommt man ja am wasser vorbei das wird natürlich ausgenützt. Käsepimmel - hm steh natürlich auch nicht drauf, den kann man ja im fluss oder baggersee säubern *G*




 Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie ein Wookie seinen Käsepimmel in den Baggersee hängt und hunderte von Kindern heulend zu ihrer Mutti aus dem Wasser springen und diese dann kreischend die Polizei alamieren!  

Oder an einem Brunnen der am Strassenrand steht oder noch besser der Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz im 1000 Seelen Dorf, reihenweise umkippende Omis!!!


----------



## wookie (17. Juni 2006)

So, die Tour war gigantisch!
Wir sind einfach immer nach Norden gefahren.
Für die Strecke von Ettlingen nach Hamburg haben wir 5 Tage gebraucht.
hier ein paar bilder:
http://wookie.ohost.de/bilder

Wir sind einfach an Heidelberg und Frankfurt links vorbei, haben die Kassler Berge überquert, sind durch die Lüneburger Heide gefahren und sind dann irgendwann in HH angekommen. In Hamburg sind wir noch 2 Tage abgehangen und haben mit den Bikes die Stadt unsicher gemacht 

Hatte viel zu viel Gepäck - Typisch! Der Rucksack war aber auch geil. Dürfte so um die 20 Kg gewesen sein.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2006)

Gratuliere! Meinen RESPEKT  habt ihr!!!

EDIT: Schöne Fotos übrigens.


----------



## Hupert (17. Juni 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> will das experiment versuchen ohne unterkunft auszukommen und nehm das zelt mit, mal sehen ob ich ankomme *G*



und wie war´s? ... Wookies haben einer sechteiligen amerikanischen Dokumentarfilmserie zufolge ja nen dickes Fell


----------



## wookie (28. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> und wie war´s? ... Wookies haben einer sechteiligen amerikanischen Dokumentarfilmserie zufolge ja nen dickes Fell


Es war gigantisch! Ja, trotz des dicken Felles (ich bin ja ein wookie) hatte ich nach ca. 400 km schon Rasta-Locken zwischen den Arsch-Backen.

Ich habe mich schon ein bissl geärgert das ich nicht meinen eingefahrenen Flite-Titan draufgeschraubt habe. Als es dann zu kritisch wurde, habe ich einfach die Radhose ohne Unterhose benutzt. Das war die Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (28. Juni 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Als es dann zu kritisch wurde, habe ich einfach die Radhose ohne Unterhose benutzt. Das war die Lösung.


Na hoppla! 
Hoffe nur, das wird zukünftig auch so bleiben!

Sehr schöne Tour, nette Bilder, gute Kamera.


----------

